# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  نمونه کار فریم ورک Yii، پروژه Chive

## mohsen_31369

با سلام خدمت همه

چند وقتی است که دوستان می خواهند نمونه پروژه انجام شده با فریم ورک Yii را ببینند.
پروژه ی Chive نمونه ای شبیه به phpMyAdmin است که با Yii  طراحی شده است.

این پروژه اپن سورس می باشد و می توانید کد های آن را هم مشاهده نمایید

برای دانلود به  سایت این پروژه بروید

----------


## parselearn

جایگزین phpmyadmin کردم  :لبخند: 
دیوونست

----------


## Tarragon

واقعا عالی بود

----------


## hidensoft

جز اینکه Yii بود چیز جالب دیگه ای ندیدم. من از adminer استفاده میکنم سادست همین کافیه

----------


## rezaonline.net

حالا خوبه بالا نوشته نمونه کار Yii  :بامزه:

----------


## mohammadsoltani

برای یادگیری این فریم ورک نمونه ای خوبی است.من شخصا با آن کار کردم،واقعا محیط جالبی است.
با تشکر محمد سلطانی

----------


## MMSHFE

نمونه کارهای انجام شده با Yii

----------


## MMSHFE

انتقال به بخش Yii

----------


## mohammadsoltani

*لیست وب سایت های معروف با این فریم ورک
*

*
*1)سیستم مدیریت محتوای UiCMS

Source: www.uicms.org 
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...en-source-cms/

2)شبکه اجتماعی HumHub 
http://www.humhub.org/
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...pwwwhumhuborg/

3)پلترفرم تجارت الکترونیک Cartnex 
http://www.smartmonk.co/blog/cartnex...eyiiframework/
http://cartnex.org/demo/

4)سیستم مدیریت مدرسه
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...6-open-school/

5)سیستم نقشه یابی مثل گوگل مپ
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...y-map-browser/

6)سیستم کوییز گرفتن
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...r-diploma-now/

7)فروم 
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...nning-on-yii2/

8)سیستم مدیریت دیتابیس Chive شبیه به phpMyAdmin
http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...mysql-manager/

----------

